
The Games That Never Were: Sim Gotham - smacktoward
http://www.videogametourism.at/node/2041/
======
snu
Sounds like it would be an amazing game! I actually think it would be better
off in it's own universe rather than needing to be Gotham - if it's Gotham,
I'm going to expect/want Batman and the Joker, not some randomly generated
heroes.

Possibly there could be the default non-affiliated game, and all various
licensed city/hero/villain packs could be purchased as DLC.

------
personjerry
I really feel like making this game. Anyone interested in working together?

~~~
personjerry
I read through the article again and tried writing some implementation ideas,
but it seems the whole thing would require more time than I have available,
would anyone else care to spearhead such a project?

~~~
CocaKoala
I'll see what I can put together. If/When I get something worth showing, I'll
do a Show HN to enlist support.

------
nosage
WOW I want to play this game! I wonder if it would be possible through SimCity
modding?

------
80ProofPudding
This would possibly be the perfect simulator. The player-created narrative
hook - something the Sims had, for example, while SimCity didn't (as much) -
is the secret sauce.

I'd buy it. I'll write for it, if anyone here makes it.

------
dpeck
Sounds a lot like Dungeon Village but with more interaction to the characters,
which would be fantastic.

------
lazylizard
kickstarter?

